# Hurricane IKE-HOUSTON AAAHHH



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

So who's evacuating? I live in kingwood but I'm not sure if I'm going to evacuate or not. According to the news this morning we're supposed to be out of electricity for 2 weeks! There's a 30 percent chance of hurricane force winds in my area...110mph winds that's ridiculous. Plus lots of rain....I'm not sure if I should be running for it. LOL!

hilly!!! you stayin?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in Katy and riding out the storm.  So far its nice and sunny outside, lol.  I am a little nervous though.  I don't want anything broken or to lose water and power and THE INTERNET!
I can't believe that the storm surge is coming in so soon and it's not even the real "surge".  I hope it passes fast!


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

I KNOW!!! I was watching the news this morning and the water was over the roads in some areas...and water was already hitting the sea wall in galveston. CRAZY....I feel so bad for those people that live on the coast.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh no!! I hope you Texas gals are going to be ok!! 

This one almost hit us directly, but somehow it got pushed downward. We really dodged a bad one..  I thought we were really gonna get it. But the hurricane season isn't over yet and I don't think we are going to get as lucky this year as we have the past 3.

Anyhow, be careful, girls! Lock your MAC in an impact/water-resistant safe! lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Stay safe ladies!


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks gals!!! I might be runnin off to dallas! LOL


----------



## rbella (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in downtown area, but we aren't leaving.  Where did you hear you'd be without electricity for 2 wks? We haven't lost power yet?

Galveston/Kemah are becoming immobilized b/c of high water from outer bands of storm wind. Not even the surge yet.  Scary.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Sep 12, 2008)

good luck ladies ..i really hope it doesnt turn out crazy flooding like katrina ..Im from new orelans ..and my family was not able to get back to N.O. to even check on their homes till about 2 weeks after ..and then everyone that rode out the storm was misreable ..without power, running water..food..and all that ...so if you are riding it out ..get supplied ..i know its getting kind of late ..but have enough water, food, and supplies for a few weeks just in case ..and those camping stoves you could cook on and lanters and all that ..you never know ..Be safe ..but if it was me ..Id just evacuate !


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks sweetie! but these people are crazy a gallon of water cost $$$8.99!!!!!! i was like FUK THAT...i'll just boil some water in pots. LOL! I hope we don't flood that bad. I think Galveston will be getting the worst of it though. They're expecting homes in galveston to be under water. That's just scary cuz most of those houses are up on stands....


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo! I live in Clear Lake which is a mandatory evac zone. Im so sad for my stuff! Especially my fish who are in a saltwater tank. 

So what did I grab? My two traincases, my cat, and my 2 dolls from when i was a kid. 

I love how makeup was the priority, but i left my damn brushes! hahah

I went to Haley's house in Rice Village, we then went to her Sister's in Cypress and now we are going to Austin. 

Good luck everyone!! Be safe and wear waterproof makeup!


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_good luck ladies ..i really hope it doesnt turn out crazy flooding like katrina ..Im from new orelans ..and my family was not able to get back to N.O. to even check on their homes till about 2 weeks after ..and then everyone that rode out the storm was misreable ..without power, running water..food..and all that ...so if you are riding it out ..get supplied ..i know its getting kind of late ..but have enough water, food, and supplies for a few weeks just in case ..and those camping stoves you could cook on and lanters and all that ..you never know ..Be safe ..but if it was me ..Id just evacuate !_

 
I hope it's not as bad as Katrina...supposedly the area Ike is showing is bigger than Katrina! but one of the reasons Louisianna flooded so bad is because it's like a big bowl so water collected pretty quickly...I hope that's not the case here. That would be devastating.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you watching the news? Galveston looks like it has geysers and shit. Being the animal fanatic that I am, I am worried for the all homeless animals (and people too of course)


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Are you watching the news? Galveston looks like it has geysers and shit. Being the animal fanatic that I am, I am worried for the all homeless animals (and people too of course)_

 
DUDE THAT'S SCARY!!!! Are you staying in or are you leaving?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2008)

goin!


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

lol GOOD! Stay safe!

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN HURRICANE IKE IS COMING!!!! WUTS LOVE GOT TO DO WIT IT?





just a lil humor there...haha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't believe how big the storm is.  It looks like its going to last a long time, ugh. The good thing is that it has strengthened since last night.  The clouds are moving in and its getting a little windy though!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 12, 2008)

im scared i live 2 hrs away from houston i hope that we'll be ok but im really scared bc the hurracane looks soo big


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_im scared i live 2 hrs away from houston i hope that we'll be ok but im really scared bc the hurracane looks soo big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you should be alright sweetheart. Looks like Houston is really gonna get pounded though....


----------



## Divinity (Sep 12, 2008)

Stay safe, lovelies


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck and stay safe for all you Texas peeps! Texas now has a special place in my heart now that I'm moving there. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 12, 2008)

Ladies be safe!!!! I'll be thinking of all of you!!!

Hilly, I hope your fish will be alright!!! I wouldn't want to leave my buddies either!


----------



## rbella (Sep 12, 2008)

Hilly, I'm so glad to hear you left.  I was really worried about you.  Kemah is getting flooded already and I think you aren't too far.

It is impossible to get out of Galveston now.  They are doing emergency evacuation from rooftops from the dumbasses that didn't evacuate.  And, the freaking storm hasn't even made landfall.  

This is kinda freaky.  I stored my makeup in a high and dry place!!

Here is a link that I saw on the news that I thought was kinda interesting. You can scroll over your zip and it will tell you what to expect. Please be safe everyone!  

http://www.houstonhidefromthewind.org/


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

this storm is huge...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Im really worried about you guys (evey you look great in your avatar) But seriously....I hope you guys are okay!!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 12, 2008)

I really feel your pain girls.. hurricanes are NOT fun. I've been through lots of them. 

Rbella, how close to the coast are you!? You're in Houston which is right in the 'cone of terror'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have a really sturdy home with shutters because Category 3 is no joke. Hurricane Wilma from 2005 was only a category 1, and it was baaad. 

This was someone's screen patio roof from the lake (3 blocks away) that flew over and impaled itself on this tree.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Soooo yeah... all I'm sayin is - be safe!


----------



## Willa (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope you all will be alright
I feel for you ladies


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 12, 2008)

My thoughts & prayers are with all of you Specktra guys & gals from TX.
I've only been through one hurricaine and it was a category 2 when it hit us in Virginia. It was a complete nightmare and seriously, hell on earth. I don't think Isabel in 2003 can compare to Ike in 2008, but seriously guys, please be safe out there.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, Galveston is really flooded already.  Not a drop of rain here yet though.  The traffic is getting a little heavier, i think people are finally getting scared.   Houston has bad drainage issues and lots of low lying areas, i'm getting nervous.  It would be horrible to have to start over.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck everyone, I hope you all stay safe


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck everyone! You're in my thoughts.


----------



## rbella (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes.  You ladies are so sweet.  MacLovin-I'm about 50 miles from the coast. I live in an apartment inside the city.  I'm on the second floor of a three story unit.  I think we will be ok.  Worst thing will be flooding and electrical issues.  We are fully stocked with food and water to last us for about 2-3 weeks.  We are blocking our windows with our mattresses and sleeping on the floor (with the lizard). 

Hopefully all will be good.  I'm actually freaking out about this.  I normally don't but this keeps getting worse and worse.  Galveston, Freeport and the Boliver Peninsula are already almost completely flooded.  What the hell is going to happen when the storm hits.

Rbella is scared....


----------



## Willa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah that's what is scary right now, it's that the storm hasnt hit yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep us in touch!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 12, 2008)

Stay safe, Texans!


----------



## concertina (Sep 12, 2008)

Austin's pretty damn windy right now....we went from sunny skies around noon to overcast and windy now at 3. 

You ladies down south hold the hell on!!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, there's really people on the news in Galveston having 'Hurricane Parties' in beach houses?? How STUPID can you be?! Just getting drunk and hanging out right in the storm's path. Not. Too. Smart.  [shakes head in dismay]

Those houses are probably going to be GONE. unbelievable that people are so dumb and aren't taking this storm seriously. I wouldn't stick around the coast/beach in a category 1-2, so a 3 is just insanity.


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2008)

Stay safe!


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm keeping all the TX peeps in my thoughts!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

  We are blocking our windows with our mattresses and sleeping on the floor (with the lizard).  
 
No matter what the situation, Rbella still adds her little touch!  I seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!

Stay safe everyone!!  I'm thinking about you!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 12, 2008)

*Dear rbella ( & all you sweet people ) we love you and 
we are praying you will be alright.

 Please let us know you are ok...*

*HeartVibes sent to you from us,*
*xxxxxxxxxCherylFaithxxxxxxxxx  & Family

PS I hope that lizard will be ok, too. So he is your pet now, is he?

PPS Really loving you, girl. Be safe.


*​


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey all. thanks 4 well wishes. have no power, on cell. heavy winds just starting. will be long nite. hope everone is safe. i'll check in later... love u all!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 13, 2008)

still have everything, power, water, internet, t.v., but it is windy outside.  It's actually quite nice, but things are picking up.


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

to all my coastal and Houston area people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care of yourselves, stay safe.


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 13, 2008)

Stat safe and take care of yourselves...


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_It is impossible to get out of Galveston now.  They are doing emergency evacuation from rooftops from the dumbasses that didn't evacuate.  And, the freaking storm hasn't even made landfall._

 
i heard today from a guy stuck in galveston that the gas stations ran out of gas and people were like fighting in the streets trying to steal each other's gassed up cars just so they could get out. unfortunately, there's still alot of people that didn't get out and the storm should have hit there about an hour and a half ago if i'm not mistaken.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 
_Wow, there's really people on the news in Galveston having 'Hurricane Parties' in beach houses?? How STUPID can you be?! Just getting drunk and hanging out right in the storm's path. Not. Too. Smart. [shakes head in dismay]

Those houses are probably going to be GONE. unbelievable that people are so dumb and aren't taking this storm seriously. I wouldn't stick around the coast/beach in a category 1-2, so a 3 is just insanity._

 
i won't lie, if i knew i couldn't get out, i'd be having a party too. you might as well try to make the best of a piss poor situation, you know?

i'm really kind of worried for the people in galveston though, and all the surrounding areas. this thing is supposed to effect what, like two hundred and fifty miles of texas? that is crazy. i'll take my damn earthquakes over that stuff any day.

stay safe all you texans, and let us know how things are going!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 13, 2008)

Stay safe my fellow Houstonians (and Texans) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm from Houston too (Spring area) but luckily i'm living in Arlington/Dallas area now because of college. My family evacuated up here though. I'll find out tomorrow if I still have a house to come home to for Christmas break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard the weather guy on tv say houston will be unrecognizable after tomorrow. ahhhh.


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, kimmy.  It's kinda sad b/c they issued a statement saying those who stayed behind on the west end of Galveston will face "certain death".  
Winds r bad, we have no power & it sounds like a freakin war zone w/ all the transformers blowing.


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

on cell so I have 2 make 2 posts. eye is about to make landfall so we should get a break. Historic restaurant, Brennan's is burning down. Makes me sad. I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this & I've lived here my entire life.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_on cell so I have 2 make 2 posts. eye is about to make landfall so we should get a break. Historic restaurant, Brennan's is burning down. Makes me sad. I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this & I've lived here my entire life._

 
I'm watching all of the newscats and just heartbroken for you all. Please be safe, thinking of you.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Stay safe ladies! I will definately keep ya'll in my thoughts


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 13, 2008)

Everyone be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My uncle is in a hospital (in a coma) in Houston and we haven't heard from his ex wife, so we're a bit worried that she left him there with no one to take him anywhere. Also have a few friends down there, they lost power hours ago... 

I'm worried about everyone. PLEASE be careful! :<


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 13, 2008)

Having lived through a few very MINOR hurricanes in comparison to Ike, I know I scared I was and they didn't even compare to Ike.  I am so sad for all those that will be effected by this horrible disaster.  It also seems surreal.  I'm not even living it, and I can't wait til it's over


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

this is unreal. i'm really sad. we got f*cked for lack of a better term.  And, it is still ongoing. Ridiculous.

Blood-if ur uncle is in the med center, they have never lost power & r fully staffed. HTH.

thanks for well wishes, will keep u updated.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Rbella... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Im just glad you are okay. this is terrible


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 13, 2008)

*sending big love to everyone in TX*


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

Danelle, it's good to hear from you! I hope you are doing okay! If you can get out, bring Mr.Rbella and all of your MAC with you and come see me in VA!

Everyone else in TX, I'm pulling for you guys!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_this is unreal. i'm really sad. we got f*cked for lack of a better term.  And, it is still ongoing. Ridiculous.

Blood-if ur uncle is in the med center, they have never lost power & r fully staffed. HTH.

thanks for well wishes, will keep u updated._

 
Thanks for checking in Danelle.  I can't keep you off my mind


----------



## Hilly (Sep 13, 2008)

I bet I can't go home til next week. Webster (Clear Lake) looks a hot mess. 
I just hate not knowing what is going on at my place. Stupid hotels are being bbuilt all across from my complex (makes no sense) and i hope they secured that crap. I am worried that shit was flying around.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 13, 2008)

Stay safe all.... You're all in my thoughts...


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yeah, kimmy.  It's kinda sad b/c they issued a statement saying those who stayed behind on the west end of Galveston will face "certain death"._

 
i know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the guy i heard this stuff from is a family member of someone very important to me, and i'm getting so worried about him (and his family) and my friend. she's going to be so heartbroken if anything happens to him, that boy is like her son.

i just looked at some of the photos of ike's landfall and the destruction its already left, and to think its still got so much further to go!

i'm glad you're doing okay rbella, keep us informed when you can so we know you're still doing okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and keep on keepin' on my texan friends!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope you're still safe, Danelle!  I can't imagine how scared you must be.  You can always trek up here to NE with Mr. Rbella and your kitty (and MAC, of course).  No hurricanes here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I hope all you other South Texans are keeping safe, as well.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope everyone is safe and ok, and that you can return to your homes soon!


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope everyone is still safe.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 13, 2008)

I really am keeping you all in my thoughts through this. It's such a crazy thing because there's nothing you can do to stop it. Just be strong, smart, and fast getting out of there; even if you're staying. If you're staying, truly, best of luck.


----------



## kimberlane (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope everyone is okay and pray for the families it affects. We got a call at 7:30 this morning saying my boyfriend had to go to houston. He works on walmarts and apparently they need someone there today. Pisses me off, the weather is horrible last thing I heard it was still a hurricane but would eventually be a trpical storm, then just a storm. Going all the way through to Chicago. We live in Missouri, so he's gonna have to drive through it. Doesn't make sense with the storming, no power, basically no hotels, no places open from what I hear, and people being ordered to go home. Why the hell couldn't they wait til monday when some of the stuff had cleared. Freakin assholes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for my rant. I am mad that he has to go down there. Again everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 13, 2008)

I am in Austin right now and the highway signs say not to go to Houston or Beaumont.


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

Just drove around & it's terrible. Really, really sad.  I've never seen so much damage. We might go a long time without piwer.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Just drove around & it's terrible. Really, really sad.  I've never seen so much damage. We might go a long time without piwer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry, rbella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I definitely know the feeling. I hope you are stocked up with plenty of food and water. Having no power is a bitch.. after a couple days you kind of adapt a bit, but it still sucks. 

Try to occupy your time so you don't go crazy with boredom.. we played lots of poker and scrabble by candlelight and just made the most of the crappy situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hang in there. I'm sure they are working really hard to try and get power back to residents. If you live close to a hospital or a police/fire station you will probably get your power back sooner than others because you'll be on the same power grid, and of course emergency services are top priority. When Wilma came through here, I was only without power for 3-4 days, while others nearby had to wait up to 2 weeks+, I was a few blocks from the PD and the hospital. 

My thoughts and prayers are with all of TX!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^Thanks, Mac. And everone 4 well wishes. It is devastating, but the bright side is I was able to heat up some spaghetti-o's in the microwave my husband has rigged to the battery in our SUV. His cheapness has paid off!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Thanks, Mac. And everone 4 well wishes. It is devastating, but the bright side is I was able to heat up some spaghetti-o's in the microwave my husband has rigged to the battery in our SUV. His cheapness has paid off!_

 
*Hey angel...I can't imagine what you & other sweetie Specktrites are going through, but I am sooo happy to see you here.*

*Mr. lizardprincesa is Creative, like Mr. rbella,
 so I imagine he would do similar **"rigging."

  Oooh....I haven't eaten spaghetti-o's in soo long. :yearns: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I hope you enjoyed them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I am thinking of you & of everybody who's been effected...
I think people in Louisiana got hit, too? sigh...What a strange Time...*

*Tomorrow is supposed to be 86 degrees & Thundery, here North of NYC...& then a plunge into the 70s ? Strange...*

*D., I hope you soon have power again, that nobody you love is even inconvenienced, & that 
you are soon taking a lovely hot shower/bath & eating your favorite yummies.*

*Thinking of all effected people, posters, as well as lurkers, & 

sending you HeartVibes,*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx  *​


----------



## rbella (Sep 14, 2008)

^^^ love u!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Rbella, Hilly, and everyone else that is affected by this I am sending prayers your way.  I can't imagine what you all are going through.  Lots of love to you all!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2008)

rbella - bless you - even through all this, your sense of humour shines through.  

Big love to you and the other texans here.  I am so sorry you have had to go through this.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh...my karma must have paid off in some odd way but a friend went to my apartment and it is OK! The fish are still alive and we have power. We bypassed some crazy business there. I am still in Austin and will be for another day or two (especially because of the having to boil water deal). Holler! I can visit the CCO! That's my way of making lemonaid outta lemons!

Danelle- can you believe downtown??? When I come back you are more then welcome to shack up at my place since we have electricity.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Oh my gosh...my karma must have paid off in some odd way but a friend went to my apartment and it is OK! The fish are still alive and we have power. We bypassed some crazy business there. I am still in Austin and will be for another day or two (especially because of the having to boil water deal). Holler! I can visit the CCO! That's my way of making lemonaid outta lemons!

Danelle- can you believe downtown??? When I come back you are more then welcome to shack up at my place since we have electricity._

 
SOOO happy for you Hilly!  I was sad to hear that you had to leave your fish, but am so relieved to hear that they are ok!  Knowing that everything is ok must be a HUGE weight off your mind.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Oh my gosh...my karma must have paid off in some odd way but a friend went to my apartment and it is OK! The fish are still alive and we have power. We bypassed some crazy business there. I am still in Austin and will be for another day or two (especially because of the having to boil water deal). Holler! I can visit the CCO! That's my way of making lemonaid outta lemons!

Danelle- can you believe downtown??? When I come back you are more then welcome to shack up at my place since we have electricity._

 

YAY!!! I am glad YOU & your fish are doing good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soo sorry for all of you that are going through this hell!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything is ok with you Hilly!  Rbella I am still hoping that you are doing ok.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2008)

I am watching the news every day to see what is going on in Texas. I have you all in my thoughts and hope for all of you there that you and your families are alright!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Just drove around & it's terrible. Really, really sad.  I've never seen so much damage. We might go a long time without piwer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Big hug!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 15, 2008)

Wishing you guys the best. I know exactly how it feels since I've been through it all during Katrina, staying after the hurricane for 4 days.

*hugs*


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 15, 2008)

Coming from a place where there is no earthquakes, volcanoes, hurricanes or the like, I'm deeply sadden to hear about what you at Texas and Houston have to go through. I can't even imagine hearing the winds and not having power supply.

My thoughts are with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hugs* too


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Oh my gosh...my karma must have paid off in some odd way but a friend went to my apartment and it is OK! The fish are still alive and we have power. We bypassed some crazy business there. I am still in Austin and will be for another day or two (especially because of the having to boil water deal). Holler! I can visit the CCO! That's my way of making lemonaid outta lemons!

Danelle- can you believe downtown??? When I come back you are more then welcome to shack up at my place since we have electricity._

 
*I'm sooo happy you're safe & ok, Hilly!! Thanks for letting us know.
Yes, you do have beautiful Karma, lady. 

Hope your HoneyMoon was beautiful!*

*Now you can buy some fun treasures in the Austin CCO, knowing your apt. and your fish are ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Have you (or anyone) heard from rbella?*

*Happy Day Wishes, Newlyweds....Be safe & enjoy!*

*Sparkles & love, CherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope everyone is doing ok! Hilly, I'm really glad this didn't interfere with your wedding, that would have sucked.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you gals--very scary times!


----------



## Evey (Sep 18, 2008)

GOOD LORD...things are tore up in houston. Thanks all of you for your well wishes. We had no damage thankfully but, our area is messed up. There's TREES EVERYWHERE.


----------



## rbella (Sep 18, 2008)

^^^I know, girl.  It sucks.  I still don't have power.  I live inside the loop and it is crazy.  I can't even imagine how horrible it is in Galveston.


----------



## Evey (Sep 19, 2008)

^ yeah we're still without power in kingwood. I HEARD downtown got tore up but sincei  have no electricity I have failed to see the damage. LOL


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 19, 2008)

How are you girls holding up with no power? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it sucks so bad.. all I wanted to do the second the power came back on with the last hurricane was take a HOT SHOWER! ugh.. 

I hope everyone is doing as good as you can considering the situation. My thoughts are with you all! Sending electricity vibes, hope it comes back soon!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rbella!!! Please check in with us!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 19, 2008)

hey pretty ladies!

Thanks so much for all of your well wishes.  I'm here in NW Houston...no power and the water just came back on...HALLELUJAH!!!!  No real big damage for us...the tree in my front yard came down and just missed my truck and my bedroom flooded Friday night and Sunday night.  So.....I'm trying to stay sane over here, lol.  Gas lines are horrendous, grocery stores are bare if even open...ARRGGGHHHH.  But we're safe, healthy, and truly blessed compared to those that lost everything.  Thanks for thinking of us here on the Gulf Coast and def keep us in your prayers.....


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 19, 2008)

^ Glad to hear your family is safe, pretebrowneyes!!! Sucks that your bedroom got flooded, but it definitely could have been a lot worse, you know? 

I feel so sorry for those who lost their belongings, or worse even family members or their own lives.. it's really sad when things like this happen, I hate seeing people suffer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TX/Gulf coast remains in my thoughts and prayers.. hope you can have some normalcy soon. 

MUCH love


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG...I totally forgot....YAY HILLY that your place got spared...Rbella keep your head up, we'll be out of this mess soon...and to all my Htown ladies glad that we made it out safely.....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay! i'm so happy to be back and okay! Our power just came back on and it's been rough without it.  The things you take for granted...
Luckily nothing was damaged at our house, just a big ole mess to clean up and lots of fences down.  
I really feel for those to the east and south of us that got it worse and that won't have power or water for awhile, you all are still in my thoughts.


----------



## rbella (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy Shizz, Pete.  I didn't know you were in the dirty-dirty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too far from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Here's a little somethin' for you and me:

*"If you miss Pim-C throw up your deuces and your tres....."
*
Hi Tish!!!!  I haven't popped in the weight loss thread b/c there is no point.  I am disgusting.  I will try when this is all over....

Still no power. Water issues.  It is baaadddd down here.  I think last I heard we might get power after Tuesday, but it could be until Oct. 2.  WTF????????  It feels like we are recovering after a war.  It is weird.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Holy Shizz, Pete. I didn't know you were in the dirty-dirty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too far from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's a little somethin' for you and me:

*"If you miss Pim-C throw up your deuces and your tres....."*

Hi Tish!!!! I haven't popped in the weight loss thread b/c there is no point. I am disgusting. I will try when this is all over....

Still no power. Water issues. It is baaadddd down here. I think last I heard we might get power after Tuesday, but it could be until Oct. 2. WTF???????? It feels like we are recovering after a war. It is weird._

 

Honey I don't care about the diet post...I just wanted to make sure you were okay!! Diets can start anyday....Concentrate on putting your life back in order...That is what is important!! I know what you are going through my brother works for The Disaster Relief Program and he keeps sending me photos and I can only look in horror and only imagine how I would handle it...
Be safe and we are thinking of you and praying for you!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^I love you, TISH!!  have I told you that, yet?  Seriously, when I get back on with power, you will HAVE to get AIM so we can chat!!!!!!!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 20, 2008)

Girls i hope you are doing ok there. I try to read whats going on there on bbc website, as they dont show us in the news here! I hope you all are safe and dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that soon you all gonna be back here! I keep you in my mind ladies, please take care and be very safe!

Rbella i miiiiiiiiiiiss yoou


----------



## redambition (Sep 20, 2008)

i hope all who were affected by Ike are doing ok. you have all been in my thoughts!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Holy Shizz, Pete.  I didn't know you were in the dirty-dirty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too far from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Here's a little somethin' for you and me:

*"If you miss Pim-C throw up your deuces and your tres....."
*
Hi Tish!!!!  I haven't popped in the weight loss thread b/c there is no point.  I am disgusting.  I will try when this is all over....

Still no power. Water issues.  It is baaadddd down here.  I think last I heard we might get power after Tuesday, but it could be until Oct. 2.  WTF????????  It feels like we are recovering after a war.  It is weird._

 

Yeah....it feels like the "dirty-dirty" for real over here, lol.  And whatchu know about Pimp C?  My dueces and tres stay up, lol.

Still no power...thank the LORD we have running water...showers were amazing, lol.  I went to church yesterday so that helped a little with my sanity...but I just dont feel like me.  Other than usual stuff you're hearing around Houston (no power, flooding, trees down, etc.)...I don't feel right.  (About to sound like a brat in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1) My nails are wack...hair is atrocious, my clothes are all gone pretty much....I'm just over this whole thing.  I try to keep in mind those that are less fortunate and others that are going through the same thing to keep from getting too princessy....but...C'MON!  

end rant, thanks for listening


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_^ yeah we're still without power in kingwood. I HEARD downtown got tore up but sincei  have no electricity I have failed to see the damage. LOL_

 

Have you gotten power yet Evey?  I'm just checkin on everybody....if you have or haven't gotten power please check in so when I say my prayers tonight I can specifically think about you.....


----------



## rbella (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_Yeah....it feels like the "dirty-dirty" for real over here, lol.  And whatchu know about Pimp C?  My dueces and tres stay up, lol.

Still no power...thank the LORD we have running water...showers were amazing, lol.  I went to church yesterday so that helped a little with my sanity...but I just dont feel like me.  Other than usual stuff you're hearing around Houston (no power, flooding, trees down, etc.)...I don't feel right.  (About to sound like a brat in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1) My nails are wack...hair is atrocious, my clothes are all gone pretty much....I'm just over this whole thing.  I try to keep in mind those that are less fortunate and others that are going through the same thing to keep from getting too princessy....but...C'MON!  

end rant, thanks for listening
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh Pete,  I bet you and I could go into a head-to-head challenge for the dirty-dirty.  I swear I can smell myself a mile away.  Even after I take a shower. How annoying is it to take a cold shower and then start to sweat immediately upon exiting?  

I don't feel right, either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm depressed, gross, gaining weight from the nasty food I'm having to eat and it just reeks all over the place.  I swear our entire area smells like sewage.  I can't stand it anymore.  If I don't get power soon I really think I will lose it.

I hope you are doing alright.  You are always in my thoughts.  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

Hang in lovelies.  I am thinking of you all the time.

rbella - you will get through this.  F*ck the bloody diet I am just glad you and your loved ones are alive and well.

Pretebrowneyes I am so glad that you all pulled through OK.

Big love to you all.  xo


----------



## Evey (Sep 24, 2008)

AH! WE FINALLY HAVE POWER!!!!!!!!!!! Good Lord that was a LONG ASS week and a half. Sorry I haven't been here to say thanks to all the well wishers and to all my fellow houstonians, I'm so happy to hear that everyone is doing ok and we all got through this. =)


----------



## rbella (Sep 24, 2008)

must be nice.  I am still sitting here without power, while the entire fucking city surrounding my apartment has it.  sorry, just a bit annoyed.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

awww rbella i'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd be super annoyed!! WTF! call the power company and be like hellllooooooooo?!?!? whats up!?!


----------



## Evey (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_must be nice. I am still sitting here without power, while the entire fucking city surrounding my apartment has it. sorry, just a bit annoyed._

 
lol I'm sorry! That's how I was feeling. Like WHAT THE HELL WE SHOULD HAVE POWER BY NOW! I'm just thankful it came back on. We get to go home! sleep in my own bed and shower in my own bathroom!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 24, 2008)

Rbella...I'm with you.  No power and teetering on insanity.  I'm sick ice bags, hot nights with no sleep, playing board games in the dark....all of it.  I have one solace..hot showers, sorry Rbella I know you're cold over there still.  We need to have drinks after this is all over....

Oh yeah...I don't know Rbella if you had heard...but the rest of us are projected for power outage until f'n Sunday....


i hate hurricanes and DAMN GRIDS!!!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 24, 2008)

*I have had all of you in my thoughts & Heart.  

We take so many things for granted. I wish I could help. 

I'm glad you're posting, rbella, pretebrowneyes, Hilly, TISH1127  *
*Evey, pumpkincat210, & anybody else who's felt the effects (even if you're not posting, or on Specktra, I mean). I've been a little absent from here, 
but we haven't forgotten about you! 
much love*
*












*

*HeartVibes sent from all of us here to you & yours,*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## rbella (Sep 24, 2008)

Pete-please don't hate me.  I got my power back!!!!!!!!!!!  If it helps, pm me and I'll tell you about the hissy fit and threats my husband sent to Center Point yesterday.  He actually handed out flyers!!!  Needless to say, we have power today!  

Anyway, if you ever need to come over, I'm not too far.  You are more than welcome to come by for a hot meal, a/c and some fun!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!  Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAY rbella!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I bet you're dying to take a hot shower! Enjoy the electricity, my dear.. I know you never realize how much you need it until it's not there..


----------



## rbella (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!!!! I am so happy!!  I just keep waiting for it to turn off again.  I cannot wait to shower and shine.  I'm stankay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't hate you Rbella....but I am starting to feel like the last one without 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol.  I know I'm not....I have 500,000 keeping me company.  Take your shower, get your shine on....and watch some tv...ALL NIGHT!  Hell, have some hot pockets for the hell of it, lol...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 24, 2008)

You are so sweet.  I loves you!  Please let me know if I can do anything at all for you.

Also, when you are back up and running, lets have some drinks!!!!!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_Hell, have some hot pockets for the hell of it, lol...CONGRATS!!!_

 

*AHEM*  ::looking at weight loss thread and tapping foot::
I think you mean LEAN pockets, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





just playin'... eat whatever you want! I'm sure you'll take anything as long as it's warm and yummy..  

Are you planning on cooking something, rbella or are there any restaurants up and running?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 24, 2008)

@ Rbella...oh the drinks will be going down...best believe that, lol...

@MACLovin...yeah....LEAN pockets, that's what I meant (as I hide the bag of chocolate trick or treat candy in my cooler)


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

^ LOL.. that's ok, you're still allowed to eat hurricane food if you don't have power..


----------



## rbella (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, so I ate at Chuy's!!!!! But I was celebrating, dangit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 24, 2008)

Rbella I am glad to hear that you got your power back!  Hope that everyone else is doing well with all of the hurricane aftermath.  You are still in my thoughts and prayers every night!


----------



## Evey (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, so I ate at Chuy's!!!!! But I was celebrating, dangit!!!!!!!!!_

 
RBELLA!! SO GLAD TO HEAR YOU HAVE POWER! 

Is Chuy's any good, they just built on over in humble and I've been wanting to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

for those who still don't have power, HANG IN THERE!! It'll come soon! And then we can ALL eat hot pockets for the helluvit!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG!!  It is so good it hurts.  But, it will KILL your diet.  The best is the creamy jalapeno sauce.  It is a dressing, but everyone asks for it for their chips, it makes me cry it is so dang good!!!!!!!!  And, their margaritas rock!!!!


----------



## Evey (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!! It is so good it hurts. But, it will KILL your diet. The best is the creamy jalapeno sauce. It is a dressing, but everyone asks for it for their chips, it makes me cry it is so dang good!!!!!!!! And, their margaritas rock!!!!_

 
OH SNAP!!! I'm gonna have to try it now!!! YAY for fattening creamy jalapeno sauce!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 26, 2008)

I HAVE POWER!!!!!!  YES!!!!  YES!!!  LIGHTS ARE HERE!!!!!  ELECTRICITY IS BEAUTIFUL IN ALL IT'S GLORY!!!!!

uhhh, yeah my lights were on when I got home


----------



## rbella (Sep 26, 2008)

Woooooooooo Hooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you!!  Have a hot pocket and think of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously, I am so happy for you.  It is the worst feeling going so long without it.  Especially here in Houston with the heat and humidity.  Now we can be normal again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 26, 2008)

ok...now we need to plan a drink night for everyone that made it out of IKE, lol


----------



## rbella (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyPink (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got power!!! I live in east Houston. My sister's house in Jamaica Beach didn't make it, but its not her primary residence. New fences for everyone!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

So the aftermath from this stinkin hurricane....accidents everywhere! Oh my. Paul and I saw a motorcyclist fly off his bike because there are no working lights and he slammed on the brakes and flying he went. My friend's car was totaled from someone running a light. It's awful. Fortunately the bigger intersections are fixed, but it's the little ones that no one sees that are very dangerous. 

So my work is suffering greatly. As yall may know, my ceiling collapsed at work and 90% of my stuff was ruined (comp, furniture, planner, etc). Well the ETA to go back to my office was for this friday...nope! The inspection failed and walls that looked normal actually had water in them! So boo...no walls for us! I did get a new work computer so I am workin from home. I just feel so half-assed. 

Poor United Way building! How ironic, the buildign that helps people with services is the one that takes the big hit. Sigh.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 30, 2008)

YAY FOR ELECTRICITY!!!!  So glad you made it through ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hilly, I haven't seen any accidents yet...but my bf keeps almost running lights forgetting which are workin and which aren't.  Sorry that you can't go back to work...it seems like any other day we wish for days off but after all this mess...I just want normalcy, so I'm sure it's frustrating.  YAY for work PCs for home.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShadyPink* 

 
_





I just got power!!! I live in east Houston. My sister's house in Jamaica Beach didn't make it, but its not her primary residence. New fences for everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I had been dying to go back to work. I was off for 3 weeks for the wedding and stuff. Doggit!  But  it'll get better


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG, the aftermath, yes....

I'm convinced that Houstonians cannot drive, and are an extremely impatient lot... I HATE DRIVING now... Gosh, if I could work from home so I don't have to be pissed at least 2x a day... LOL!

But yay for current and A/C!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with the driving. Lot different from where I am from!


----------

